# Metallica starts download music site



## Randman (Mar 5, 2004)

Metallica was not shy about voicing their opposition to Napster and other file sharing services, but the band has now decided to join the digital age, albeit legally. On Tuesday, Metallica launched the Web site 
LiveMetallica.com , which will make each show on the North American leg of the Madly in Anger With the World tour available for download. The tour kicked off yesterday in Phoenix and a soundboard recording of each concert will be available within four days of the show. The cost is $9.95 per show for MP3 files or $12.95 for higher quality FLAC files.

"This is the next logical step in a process that began back in 1991 when we first implemented the taper section at our shows, where the fans were encouraged to bring their own gear to record the show, and then take home their very own bootleg of the concert they had just seen," said drummer Lars Ulrich. "This technology will enable our fans to get the best possible recording of the show, without having to hold a microphone in the air for the entire night!"


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 5, 2004)

pffff


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 5, 2004)

Metallica, at least to me, can kiss my behind  No money from me! Bliah!


----------



## diablojota (Mar 5, 2004)

After the whole Napster thing back in the day (what was it like 4 years ago), and their attitudes and comments then, I have stopped buying Metallica albums, and Downloading.  That combined with the fact that their newer stuff (post Black album) stinks more than a 'Fat Bastard' (Austin Powers character) trip to the bathroom.


----------



## fryke (Mar 5, 2004)

Well, well... Maybe they just had bad advice back then... Also: It's understandable that artists don't exactly _like_ to see their works pirated. I think the idea of offering shows for download is quite nice, although I also think 10$ is too much for it.

However: MP3? So it's not restricted and will be available through illegal sources five days after recording? They should've joined Apple on this one.


----------



## MBHockey (Mar 5, 2004)

fryke said:
			
		

> Well, well... Maybe they just had bad advice back then... Also: It's understandable that artists don't exactly _like_ to see their works pirated. I think the idea of offering shows for download is quite nice, although I also think 10$ is too much for it.
> 
> However: MP3? So it's not restricted and will be available through illegal sources five days after recording? They should've joined Apple on this one.



haha, yeah, do they really think this will work?


----------



## drunkmac (Mar 5, 2004)

Metallica....pshhhh


----------



## octane (Mar 5, 2004)

Randman said:
			
		

> Metallica was not shy about voicing their opposition to Napster and other file sharing services, but the band has now decided to join the digital age, albeit legally. On Tuesday, Metallica launched the Web site
> LiveMetallica.com , which will make each show on the North American leg of the Madly in Anger With the World tour available for download. The tour kicked off yesterday in Phoenix and a soundboard recording of each concert will be available within four days of the show. The cost is $9.95 per show for MP3 files or $12.95 for higher quality FLAC files...



Get Randman!

Are you on commission, fella?.. 

You have to bare in mind that Metallica are seeing every diminishing returns every year.

They were a big band in their day, but nothing to write home about. So the were-really-ticked-off-honest-we-are stunt was probably just pr puff to get them back in the news.

Let them do their own thing. It might just work when you stop and think about it; they know their audience and their audience will probably know where to look to find them.

That kind of going-it-alone attitude might not work for any other, less well-established band / group / artist...


----------



## MBHockey (Mar 5, 2004)

octane said:
			
		

> Get Randman!
> 
> Are you on commission, fella?..
> 
> ...



yeah it could work. But i don't think people will pay 10 dollars after seeing that it's on kazaa.  Just those really loyal fans will..


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 5, 2004)

To ask a rather different question - what the heck is a FLAC file?


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Mar 5, 2004)

It's kind of nice that the files won't have any DRM on them...sometimes DRM can be quite a pain...but it's also going to get pirated rather quickly...I do consider the ideas of selling live shows really cool though...


----------



## Arden (Mar 7, 2004)

brianleahy said:
			
		

> To ask a rather different question - what the heck is a FLAC file?


 It's a kind of weapon with shells that explode.  Apparently Metallica is going to try to blow up their fans.


----------



## octane (Mar 7, 2004)

And on a serious note [Arden, you little tinker, you!] I think  this might help answer your question...


----------



## octane (Mar 7, 2004)

You have to give it Metallica, at least they're not running straight into the open arms of Microsoft.

Maybe that's a little too corporate / conformist for them .. the rebels that they are...


----------



## brianleahy (Mar 7, 2004)

> It's a kind of weapon with shells that explode.



Ahh, thanks for clearing that up for me.

Personally, I'd almost rather be hit with shrapnel than go to a Metallica concert, but that's just me...


----------



## MikeXpop (Mar 8, 2004)

brianleahy said:
			
		

> To ask a rather different question - what the heck is a FLAC file?


FLAC is a music file that uses lossless compression. Instead of having a 25 meg WAV file, you'd have a around 17 meg FLAC. It's good for those who want to have the best quality possible.


----------

